# ماهي المواد التي تخلط مع الماء لكي لا يجمد



## ابولورانس (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ماهي المواد التي تخلط مع الماء لكي لا يجمد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الجلايكولات مثل داى ايثيلين جليكول


----------



## abue tycer (16 أكتوبر 2012)

يعتمد على الغرض من عدم التجمد وعلى درجة الحرارة التي نريدها يصلها الماء دون ان يتجمد مثلا منظومات التبريد للسيارات واجهزة التبريد التي تستخدم في دورتها الماء لمنع تجمد الماء يستخدم مادة الاثيلين كلايكول من نسبة 5 % ولغاية قد تصل الى 50% ..................
مع تحياتي


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يمكن استخدام الايثانول او الاسيتون او كما قال اخي ابو تيسير الجلايكولات لتنزيل درجة التجمد وليس منعة تماما .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## مازن81 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا استاذتنا الكرام


----------



## فقيه العرب (22 أكتوبر 2012)

اثيلين كلايكول -- وهي اربع الوان -- الاحمر افضلها - الازرق-- الاخضر وبلا لون في العاده تستخدم نصف الى نصف طبعا اللون كما اسلفت يدل على اولا اتعرف عليها ان وجد هناك تسرب وتصنيفها -- للعلم هي ماده سامه


----------



## ابو البكر (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
عندك يا طيب مادة السحلب وهي من اصل نباتي وممكن تناولها ومفيدة جدا وتستخدم في صناعة الايس كريم والشراب الشهير ( السحلب ) وهو خليط الحليب مع هذه المادة 
هذا اذا كان استخدامك له علاقة بالانسان او الحيوان 
تحياتي


----------



## belal7 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

حتى الملح العادي وهو أرخصها


----------



## ابولورانس (4 يناير 2013)

شكرا للكل جزاكم الله خيرا بس اصنع موانع تجمد للسيارات وكان بدي ماده ارخص من ايتلين وما ضر السيارات


----------



## جمال بشر (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (8 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

